# Honey Bee



## ldrcvr (Oct 27, 2010)

Back yard Honey Bee


----------



## ayeelkay (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful photo, great clarity.


----------



## jackiejay (Oct 27, 2010)

that turned out nice great pic


----------

